
Lazydocker: a terminal GUI for Docker - jesseduffield
https://github.com/jesseduffield/lazydocker/blob/master/README.md
======
vbsteven
This looks good.

I believe there is a lot of room for TUI tools like this. Modern terminals and
TUI libraries are advanced enough to support splits, colors, clicks etc.

Why run a 600mb electron app when a small TUI app will do just fine. Even if
it’s a 30mb jar file that needs the jvm to run.

I also believe that constraints boost creativity and the fixed amount of
rows/colums in a terminal and limited set of colors is great for that.

It’s not because some of these TUIs run full screen that they need to
completely drop the unix philosophy. Apps like Mutt, Tig etc frequently
delegate to $EDITOR, diff, w3m and others.

Some of my favourite TUI apps:

* Tmux : windows/panes multiplexer

* Tig : git log/status/blame/stage

* Mutt : email

* Fzf : fuzzy finder

* Irssi : IRC

~~~
skosch
Another favourite of mine is mpsyt – a terminal interface for youtube-dl. I
stream music for hours without ever getting ads or even having to have Youtube
open in the browser.

~~~
bbmario
That was pure gold. Thank you, sir.

------
sandGorgon
There is also Dry -
[https://moncho.github.io/dry/](https://moncho.github.io/dry/)

The best part about dry is using it through docker itself.

~~~
PikachuEXE
Oh thanks for sharing! I found this one more "mature"

------
iamjustlooking
If you like this you might like Glances. I use it on my home cluster to
monitor Docker quickly. You can pull it up in a browser for extra laziness.

[https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/](https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/)

------
nurettin
I wish gocui had a simpler us-ascii based theme so I wouldn't have to fix
utf-8 when connecting to remote in screen.

------
coding123
When did terminals get clickables?

~~~
emilecantin
It's been a while, I've been using Vim that way for ~5 years now. It's just
less well-known, but it works very well!

~~~
h1d
tmux tab number can be clicked too.

~~~
emilecantin
Yeah, I actually switched from MacVim + Terminal to iTerm + tmux + terminal
VIM once I realized mouse support existed.

Bonus is that I can work remotely through SSH with that exact same setup!

------
RocketSyntax
You may want to add high up the documentation that it works with both regular
docker and docker-compose.

Without watching the whole video... I would have come away with the impression
that it only works with compose.

------
zmmmmm
any trick to make it look good on a terminal with a light background? not very
readable for me.

~~~
jesseduffield
I've just released a new version which works better with light backgrounds, so
feel free to give that a shot and let me know your thoughts :)

~~~
zmmmmm
Thanks! Looks much better :-)

One oddity, not sure if I have just not read the docs enough - but if I start
it within the directory of a docker-compose project, it comes up completely
blank. But running outside that directory shows all my containers / services
(including running images inside the docker-compose project).

------
Khannan
This is fantastic. Thank you! Really well designed and intuitive. It will save
me a lot of hassle monitoring containers on servers.

------
tracker1
Wonder if this will work in the new windows terminal... would be a good test
app if it doesn't.

------
inetknght
Nice! Now let it use tmux-style navigation commands instead of a friggen mouse
and I'd be happy.

------
alpb
> Memorising docker commands is hard.

I wouldn't agree. Literally: run, build, delete, ps, rm.

~~~
X6S1x6Okd1st
docker logs --tail 1000 -F container-name is kind of a pain

------
yjftsjthsd-h
That is a beautiful logo/icon. Also nice tool; will have to try it out.

------
bbmario
This is awesome. I want more.

------
Pokepokalypse
was there no such thing as kitematic?

~~~
colecut
This being terminal based means it can be used easily over ssh.

------
jxi
Looks really nice. For operational-types things, I do wonder if curses UI's
are better than web UI's.

~~~
jek0
They're more practical: ssh into the server. start the tool. [do your
stuff]... close the tool. close ssh session.

With a web UI: ssh into the server. find out you want to check your containers
statuses. ssh again while binding some local port to a remote port. start the
web UI service. open a browser window. enter the URL. [do your stuff]... close
the browser window. go back to the terminal. close the web service. close ssh
session.

~~~
zeta0134
The WebUI port forwards can be made a _bit_ more tolerable by using
LocalForward in your ~/.ssh/config [1] assuming you're okay with the forwards
being set up every time you log in. I agree that it's still clunky though; in-
terminal tooling is generally preferable.

[1]:
[https://linux.die.net/man/5/ssh_config](https://linux.die.net/man/5/ssh_config)

~~~
jek0
I tried that in a different context... The problem if you're managing many
servers is that you'll have to setup a different local port for each server.
When I needed it, I had to go check the .ssh/config each time to figure out
which port was bound for this server. Did not save any time.

~~~
mdaniel
FWIW `DynamicForward` turns on a SOCKS5 proxy, so a dedicated Firefox
profile[0] that has its proxy set to the dynamic forward port will be able to
browse as if running on the remote machine. I believe remote DNS resolution,
works, too. It still could clash ports if you have the same DynamicForward
port for multiple ssh configs, but it can drastically reduce the number of
port-collisions

0 = you are of course welcome to try running Chrome with `--proxy-server` et
al, but I find Firefox a ton easier to use in that situation

